# Brand New Compound + cycle log by vibrant



## Vibrant (Jul 6, 2012)

hey guys, 

Airsealed2 has given me the chance to run a brand new compound. As far as I know, I will be one of the first 5-6 people to run it. The compound itself is not new but it has never been used before for BB or athletic purposes. More on the compound later. 

I'm about to finish week 5 of my cycle and start week 6. I have been using GDL-LABS gear and it's been the best gear I've ever used.

doses look like this:

1-4 GDL-LABS test e @ 300mg per week(inj mon & fri)
1-4 GDL-LABS mast p @ 450mg per week(inj mon, wed, & fri)
1-2 BLR formerone @ 1 pump ed
3-5 letro @ 1.25mg (switched to letro because i was feeling it in my nips)

the reason for the low dose of test for the first four weeks was because I wanted to get bloodwork on it. I will post my bloodwork that I got last week in another post.

I've now upped the dosages to:

test e @ 450mg(inj mon, wed, fri), don't really want to go higher on test, I want to keep the test fairly low for this cycle.
mast p @ 600mg, will increase the dose to 750 in the coming weeks, maybe even higher.


My current stats:

Athlete
6'1

195 (got up to 203 about two weeks ago because I didn't do much cardio due to an injury in my feet and I wasn't expecting to gain so much on low doses in only 3 weeks. I started to get heavy for my sport and I've ramped the cardio a lot and watch my food intake closely to cut back down. I've lost no strength even though I dropped 8 pounds in two weeks.)

~12-13% (maybe even lower but I don't like to overestimate)

Insanely sexy

Diet:

extremely clean lately. have had no cheat meals in the last few weeks. Carb cycling.

4,000-6,000 calories

protein sources are chicken breast, lean steaks, tilapia fish, tuna, lean ground beef and chicken, eggs, greek yogurt,whey shakes, casein shakes.

carb sources are quinoa, barley, buckwheat, and whole wheat toast only for breakfast. 

lots of veggies.

Goals for this cycle is to increase strength and athletic performance. Don't want to increase weight too much, just maybe some lbm gain and some fat loss.


Now what you're all probably interested (want to say thanks to AIRSEALED2 again for the opportunity and overburdened for the info), the compound:

the name: PROPONYLTRENBOLONE

description(done by overburdened) : 


THIS COMPOUND IS AN ORALLY ACTIVE, MODIFIED TREN... IT IS NOT  METHYLATED, THE MODIFICATION TO THIS TREN BASE MAKES IT OVER 10-40 TIMES  LESS LIVER TOXIC THAN METHYL TREN(BLOOD RESULTS WILL TELL US  EXACTLY)....  THIS  COMPOUND IS CALLED PROPONYLTRENBOLONE.. INSTEAD OF  17A ALKYLATION, IT HAS 17A ALLYL(PROPYLENE) MODIFICATION...  IT SHOULD  BE STRONGER THAN TREN A OR TREN E, ORALLY ACTIVE, AND FAR LESS LIVER AND  ORGAN TOXIC THAN METHYL TREN.

and some more on it by overB in response to a question I had:

 I would just say it is a fairly highly modified  tren molecule... that is excellent for mass gains, as well as recomp  and mass retention, even mass gains on strict dieting..keeps you even  drier and harder than tren IMO, and increases hunger DRAMATICALLY!


I have to say Im very excited to start it. since this is new, I will be cautious with the dosing. Im doing my first dose tonight as soon as I mix into a liquid oral. I will start with 1mg 2x a day for a few days and then I will possibly increase to 2mg 2x a day. I believe overB was dosing it @ 2mg 3-4x a day.

Hopefully as2 and overB will chime in to answer some questions about the compound you guys may have.


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2012)

This proponyltren sounds VERY interesting. Ill be lurking around in here....


P.s. How long are you going to run it?


----------



## RickyTicky (Jul 6, 2012)

yea when will it be avail?


----------



## rage racing (Jul 6, 2012)

interesting.....


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 6, 2012)

SFW said:


> This proponyltren sounds VERY interesting. Ill be lurking around in here....
> 
> 
> P.s. How long are you going to run it?



probably at least 3-4 weeks maybe a little longer. 

will be ordering prolactrone for possible prolactin issues but it shouldn't be much of a factor. 

I'm pretty excited about it because lets face it, methyl tren is fucking insane. if this is even half of it but with less sides, it will be incredible. 



RickyTicky said:


> yea when will it be avail?



very soon. as2 has told me he is getting stock ready and I think he wants a little more feedback, so far it's been really good. as2 himself is running it, a mma friend of as2 whose favorite aas is methyl tren and the fighter is saying he's liking this better so far, overB is running this as well.

overB will be chiming in here and he can answer questions about the compound better than I can because if I'm not mistaken he has a chemical background. I will just be reporting my results/thoughts/feelings on it.


----------



## RickyTicky (Jul 6, 2012)

cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 6, 2012)

also the recipe I'm going to use to make it a liquid oral is pga+glycerin.

I have 500mg of the propoylnetren. by the way, it's a yellowish powder.

I will be using: 

16ml of pga(everclear)

109ml of glycerin 

which will give a dosing of 4mg per 1ml.

overB has other more complex recipes but this was an easy one.


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 6, 2012)

this is exciting, also cant wait to see the labs on GDL, been hearin so many good things well see if the hype is real.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds great Vibe, can't wait to hear the results


----------



## CG (Jul 6, 2012)

In for propelyntren liver values


----------



## overburdened (Jul 6, 2012)

RickyTicky said:


> yea when will it be avail?


I believe he has made it available to everyone now.. email him and he will let you know


----------



## overburdened (Jul 6, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> In for propelyntren liver values


you're gtg on liver values.. but I'm sure Vibrant will post labs.. I've had labs done on it, and they are good... the only thing it really changed is it raised my vldl some(that could possibly be from the massive amts of food I was eating too.. but they were up a little..) my triglycerides went down.. cholesterol went up only VERY slightly.. blood calcium went up(above normal range)


----------



## overburdened (Jul 6, 2012)

I am starting my 3rd week on monday... NOTHING short of amazing results!!!!  I had a bit there I couldn't work out because the heat was making my concussion act up... this stuff not only kept my size(and I was puking everything up every day for several days!!), but hardened and leaned me out... kept my muscle bellies full(it's like you are pumped ALL day long!!)..and the results are literally overnight!!!  every single day, you see a difference!!!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 7, 2012)

sounds awesome.. 

I would really like to try it,  especially if its not as harsh .


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 7, 2012)

as promised, here is my bloodwork post on gdl-labs gear.

I didn't follow the protocol exactly but I got as close to it as possible without screwing up my cycle. 

the bloodwork was done on 6/27.

here was my protocol following up to the test:

4 weeks on GDL-LABS gear.

test e 300 @ 300mg per week split into 2 inj(mon, fri)

mast p 100 @ 450mg per week split into 3 inj (mon,wed,fri)

ai: formeron @ 1pump eod for the first two weeks then switched over to letro @1.25mg ed because I was feeling it in my nips.

mon injection was done early morning around 8am. blood was taken on weds 9:30am.

Bloodwork:













Someone might say that since the protocol wasn't followed exactly, it's not accurate but the numbers combined with my own feel of the gear, I can say the gear is great.


edit* I believe the raised liver values are from me taking nsaids at the time because of a shin splint injury which I'm still trying to fully rehab.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 7, 2012)

took my first 1mg dose yesterday.

morning today said second 1mg dose on empty stomach before breakfast. I think ptren(i'll call it that for now) gave me a hunger increase. I didn't take my ghrp2/cjc peps this morning and usually without them, I have trouble eating a big breakfast.


breakfast:

5 whole egg omelet with a little turkey bacon, 2 pieces of whole wheat bread, 1 chobani greek yogurt.


went to do cardio at my gym.

cardio routine:

HIIT style cardio

22mins on a stepper machine. 45 sec level 12(med intensity), 45 sec level 18(high intensity)

20mins elliptical machine. same as above^^^ but it's easier overall than the stepper.

10mins bike.

total cals burned: 800

pwo shake: two scoops whey in 8oz whole milk


lunch:

chicken breasts, bowl of buckwheat, broccoli and radishes


pre workout meal:

2 tilapia fish filets, 1 piece whole wheat bread. thought that was going to be enough but was still hungry, so I ate a pack of starkist tuna.


took second 1mg dose of the ptren pre wo along with craze.

workout was very good. did chest/shoulders/tri's. 

had a great pump and I think I had a sort of elated feeling during the workout from the ptren.


For anyone worried that if you make ptren into a liquid oral it'll taste bad, don't worry because if you use the recipe i posted earlier, the glycerin has a sweet taste to it.


----------



## CG (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to see its working well for both of you. Now the final tren vs ptren test... does it make your dingaling into a sad wind sock, or are you gtg?


----------



## overburdened (Jul 9, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> as promised, here is my bloodwork post on gdl-labs gear.
> 
> I didn't follow the protocol exactly but I got as close to it as possible without screwing up my cycle.
> 
> ...


that's right about where mine were from nsaids.. , they were in normal range prior.. so I'm guessing you are on the money with your assumption on liver values... almost identical to mine after a week and half of a fair bit of nsaids(mostly tylenol, but some IBU in there, and aspirin too)


----------



## overburdened (Jul 9, 2012)

so, I'm assuming from your bloodwork you are taking either hgh or peps... if so, what, and how much? (just for my reference on my own I'm taking with the ptren).. you can pm me at the other spot if you don't want it public info


----------



## overburdened (Jul 9, 2012)

overburdened said:


> so, I'm assuming from your bloodwork you are taking either hgh or peps... if so, what, and how much? (just for my reference on my own I'm taking with the ptren).. you can pm me at the other spot if you don't want it public info


nevermind, just read last post.. that answers my Q... would like to know dosages you are using though.. this is my first go-round with gh peps


----------



## overburdened (Jul 9, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> took my first 1mg dose yesterday.
> 
> morning today said second 1mg dose on empty stomach before breakfast. I think ptren(i'll call it that for now) gave me a hunger increase. I didn't take my ghrp2/cjc peps this morning and usually without them, I have trouble eating a big breakfast.
> 
> ...


looks like even at half the dose you are getting all the same good sides from the ptren(I consider the hunger a good side.. and that euphoric/elated feeling is a trip, huh?... It's probably less noticeable on lower dose.. what do you think about it? do you think it is something to do with serotonin?  almost like a really mild serotonin dump?... that's what it feels like to me... after about 3-4 days(once your blood levels are up there and more consistent, you don't notice that feeling after taking it, but it is there pretty much around the clock)

how is your sleep on it?  mine is sooooo much better!!! no sweats, and the first couple nights, had some really cool vivid dreams(like watching an 8 hour movie...lol)
also, if you still dont like the taste, you can draw up your ptren and inject it into an empty capsule, then you have about 20 min(that's longest I've waited.. it may be good for longer) to take it, doesn't melt the capsule due to the glycerin)... mine is double strength as yours and the taste is enough to make me nauseous, so I inject mine into capsules... may make it at strength yours is at next time around.

this is cool... I'd like to know what you think a few days in, as far as fat burning, cardio, increased muscle mass and tone(makes me way harder!!)  just to see if it is doing same thing to all that are using it now....
also, my strength is increasing even above what it did on tren... which is awesome!!!
also, would like to know what you think about any progestin type sides... I know everyone is different, and I'm prone to them with tren, but haven't had any on this stuff...


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 9, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I am starting my 3rd week on monday... NOTHING short of amazing results!!!!  I had a bit there I couldn't work out because the heat was making my concussion act up... this stuff not only kept my size(and I was puking everything up every day for several days!!), but hardened and leaned me out... kept my muscle bellies full(it's like you are pumped ALL day long!!)..and the results are literally overnight!!!  every single day, you see a difference!!!


 How are the sides ? Not a huge fan of not sleeping ..


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 9, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Good to see its working well for both of you. Now the final tren vs ptren test... does it make your dingaling into a sad wind sock, or are you gtg?



Im only 3 days in my ptren run but no libido issues at all even though Im on letro and that usually kills it for me. The mast is helping as well. I think I will slowly phase out letro and get back on formerone to really gauge this aspect.



overburdened said:


> so, I'm assuming from your bloodwork you are taking either hgh or peps... if so, what, and how much? (just for my reference on my own I'm taking with the ptren).. you can pm me at the other spot if you don't want it public info



I take ghrp2/cjc w/o dac. I sometimes take ghrp6 or ipam but 90% of the time Im on ghrp2/cjc combo. I dose it 2-3x a day at 250mcg for the ghrp2 and 150mcg for the cjc.

I dropped the peps to 1-2x a day dosing since I started the ptren because I don't need as much of an appetite boost from the peps. I usually took my 1st pep dose before breakfast because I always had trouble eating big in the morning but now I take the ptren dose before breakfast and I have no trouble eating a big breakfast.

I just got back from cardio at the gym and Im going to pin some peps before lunch.



overburdened said:


> looks like even at half the dose you are getting all the same good sides from the ptren(I consider the hunger a good side.. and that euphoric/elated feeling is a trip, huh?... It's probably less noticeable on lower dose.. what do you think about it? do you think it is something to do with serotonin?  almost like a really mild serotonin dump?... that's what it feels like to me... after about 3-4 days(once your blood levels are up there and more consistent, you don't notice that feeling after taking it, but it is there pretty much around the clock)
> 
> how is your sleep on it?  mine is sooooo much better!!! no sweats, and the first couple nights, had some really cool vivid dreams(like watching an 8 hour movie...lol)
> also, if you still dont like the taste, you can draw up your ptren and inject it into an empty capsule, then you have about 20 min(that's longest I've waited.. it may be good for longer) to take it, doesn't melt the capsule due to the glycerin)... mine is double strength as yours and the taste is enough to make me nauseous, so I inject mine into capsules... may make it at strength yours is at next time around.
> ...



I would say that a mild serotonin dump is a fairly accurate way to describe it. I feel the elation from the dose more in the second part of the day when I take my 2nd dose of the day preworkout.

I did notice much more vivid dreams last few nights. I was going to post about this in a few days because I wanted to make sure it wasn't a random thing but since you mentioned you have it as well then I can safely say that its from the ptren.

I actually fell asleep much easier last few nights and I don't usually fall asleep very easily. Also whats weird is I slept less time last two nights(about 7hours) but felt as if I slept as more(about 8hours). 


I feel cardio wise it hasn't affect me at all maybe even better. Yesterday, I went outside for a sports workout with my coach. I haven't done any running drills the last 7-8days due to my shin splint injury but my legs were feeling good due to the rehab I've been doing, so I did some running drills.

what's funny is, it was pretty hot outside yesterday maybe around 94 but I felt like it was much cooler outside. I told my coach that it was great that it got cooler and he said "what are you talking about? Its fucking hot". lol


I have seen any progesterone sides. I have ordered some prolactrone by blr anyway, which I should get by Fri, I will take it because it supposed to have some other additional benefits other than prolactin control.


Im still only on day 3 so everything I posted, I will have to verify a little later in my run to make sure I didn't post anything prematurely and it turned out to  be wrong.

I will increase my dose to 4mg on wednesday. .



Retlaw said:


> How are the sides ? Not a huge fan of not sleeping ..



Check above, I briefly touched on the sleep thing in my reply to overB. I will keep monitering it, so a little later into my run, I will have a more clear answer for you.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 10, 2012)

Yesterdays workout was back/bi's. I think I really saw the ptren kick in during my workout. All the weights felt light and I was doing burnout/drop sets on each of the exercises. I didn't want to leave the gym and I couldn't really get my muscles to fatigue.

Diet was clean and a lot of food.


Today i'm taking a day off. I will be going out with family and friends to an art gallery, and after that we're going to get some drinks and food. So diet may not be great today.


Tomorrow i'm upping the dose, can't wait because I think I was taking a very low dose so the magic should start soon.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 10, 2012)

Vibrant is at it again! The human guinea pig lol.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 10, 2012)

Everything sounds great


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 11, 2012)

today I upped the dose to 2mg 2x a day for a total of 4mg per day.

the ptren is making me very hungry. I think I'll back off the peptides, maybe leave one dose before bed.

sleep has been very good. I sleeping less total time but waking up more refreshed and have some pretty vivid dreams.


training today was:

morning: sports workout, a little more than two hours. felt very good. my shin splint injury finally is healing up, not sure if the ptren is helping with this or not but it definitely can be.

afternoon: 25min jog in a park near me. pace was about a 8min mile. cardio feels good, don't think the ptren is affecting it at all so far.

evening: gym. planned to do chest/shoulders/tris but as I started doing my warm up sets for chest, I realized that the gym was way too packed and I would've been spending too much time waiting for equipment to open up. I hate waiting. so I switched my workout to legs(hammies/calfs for today). never really have to wait for leg equipment even when the gym is packed.

for calfs did seated calf raises, calf raises in leg press, and some other machine.

for hammies did seated leg curls, straight leg deads, lying leg curl.

pump was very good, strength as well. 


No negative sides to report from the ptren as of now.


I will be receiving prolactrone in a few days and I will be adding that in just to protect myself against potential progesterone sides even though I don't think I'll get them. prolactrone is supposed to have some other good effects as well.


will probably increase, my test/mast doses from next week. gotta to get some more gear to make sure I have enough for the doses I want to run.


I'm off to bed.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 12, 2012)

This is def very interesting! I'll be following this for ptren test and results.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 12, 2012)

*day 6*

training today:

morning sports practice for over 2 hours

evening was gym workout followed by 15min cardio.

back/bi's. lat pulls with various grips, rows with various grips, db rows, bi's db curls/hammer curls, bar curls, some cable work at the end to exhaust completely.

15min hiit on the stepper for 310cals burned.

now for the ptren.

woke up today a bit lethargic but that could be due not getting enough sleep and having a tough day yesterday. but felt fine during my workouts. had a great pump in the gym and weights were feeling easy to me.

My appetite is getting very high. eating like crazy and have no trouble getting a ton of clean cals down.

I'm noticing a bit more acne in the last two days.

Also, right after taking the ptren, I feel sort of a warm feeling spread across my body. hard to explain but maybe my body temp rises. will try to check this in the next few days by taking my temp before and after administration. 


till tomorrow.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome log, this seems like a great way to run tren when you are worried about sides like I am. Will be following along the whole way Vibrant.


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 12, 2012)

great, the one guy who won't post pic's,  pssst...


hahaha just kidding, ill be following bro, what dose you letro dosing look like ED or Eod how much? curious cuz im getting a pretty bad flare up and last time I ran letro on cycle I swear I lost like 15 pounds and felt small think I dosed it too high


----------



## overburdened (Jul 13, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> How are the sides ? Not a huge fan of not sleeping ..


tren ace... I am so greasy and sweat covered im up 1 or more times in a night wiping the 'baby oil' off me

ptren, nice vivid dreams, sleep like a baby!!! seriously(the only thing i have noticed at all is a very small amt of acne.. and if I want to look like i shave daily.. gotta shave 3-4 times a day.,..lol

you sleep very well bro.. I just finished three week run at 4mg ed for first week, 6mg ed second week, 4mg ed 3rd week.. I couldn't work out 2 days of first week due to a medical issue from car wreck I was in a little over a year ago... I temporarily resolved it.. worked out like it was last day on earth the whole rest of 1st week, and all the 2nd week.... only 2 days last week(working 18 hour days).. and ended 3 weeks with 24lbs more lean mass and 4-5%bf reduction(eating like shit til the last week...) i based the lean mass gain off only a 3%bf loss( to be conservative.. but, really it was 4% minimum... which would add another 2.3lbs of lean gain


----------



## overburdened (Jul 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Im only 3 days in my ptren run but no libido issues at all even though Im on letro and that usually kills it for me. The mast is helping as well. I think I will slowly phase out letro and get back on formerone to really gauge this aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same, to the money on everything you touched on bro!!! awesome to see something that is so consistent with users.. most things very significantly!!!
on your next bloodwork.. check out albumin and globulin..mine were at .1 or somewhere right there.. stuff just knocks out the SHBG and albumin so everything you put in you is 100's of times more effective!!!  so much free hormones floating around it's crazy... oddly enough, this is one of the massive benefits I predicted this would do... think its in those papers a couple times!!


----------



## overburdened (Jul 13, 2012)

My appetite is getting very high. eating like crazy and have no trouble getting a ton of clean cals down.

vibrant.. this is from your post, didn't need to copy whole thing...

I'm noticing a bit more acne in the last two days.

Also, right after taking the ptren, I feel sort of a warm feeling spread across my body. hard to explain but maybe my body temp rises. will try to check this in the next few days by taking my temp before and after administration. 

MY RESPONSE
i did get a little acne on 6mg/day.. just a little, but I NEVER get acne, so it was noticeable to me.. like 3 little pimples


VIBRANT...   i DID NOTICE THE WARMNESS, ESPECIALLY AS I UPPED DOSAGES... IT IS JUST LIKE AIRSEALED DESCRIBED.. A METABOLIC INCREASE... SLIGHT CORE TEMP RISE... 
BUT, LIKE YOU SAID.. THE HEAT DOESN'T REALLY BOTHER YOU AND THIS STUFF AND YOU CAN GO AND GO,... ALL DAY.. DONT EVER WEAR OUT.. AND ALSO SLEEP LIKE A DAMN BABY!!! THIS STUFF SERIOUSLY DEFIES ALL LAWS OF NATURE!!!
guys, he is not exagerating one single bit.. I was eating 6000-9000 cal daily.. and a few days put awau 12000 plus... and could have easily eaten twice that.. btw, I gained 24lbs lean mass in three weeks at little higher doses than vibrant.. and LEANED OUT SIGNIFICANTLY!!! IM GONNA SAY 3%BF LOSS TO BE VERY CONSERVATIVE,.. IT WAS ACTUALLY 4+, MAYBE AS MUCH AS 5%

ALSO, SINCE YOU DONT LIKE TO POST PICS , i WILL PULL A COUPLE OVER FROM MY LOG,.. CAUSE , REALLY, UNTIL YOU SEE THAT.. IT JUST SOUNDS FAR FETCHED!!!


----------



## overburdened (Jul 13, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> great, the one guy who won't post pic's,  pssst...
> 
> 
> hahaha just kidding, ill be following bro, what dose you letro dosing look like ED or Eod how much? curious cuz im getting a pretty bad flare up and last time I ran letro on cycle I swear I lost like 15 pounds and felt small think I dosed it too high


HEY BRO.. ITS ALL GOOD.. I'll pull pics from my log and put em here.. brb...
dammit, gotta be in url form.. give me a day chucky.. I'll throw a couple up here.. you really cant even believe what people say onn this stuff til you see pics and whatnot.. even vibrant called me out... and It was all good.. if i didnt research it IN DEPTH, i would have called bullshit on half the stuff people posted... and, the proof is in the pudding.. 

vibrant.. if you can pull my pics from my log to here, feel free.. I'm illiterate with that process. thats why my finals arent up yet.. I got them to the website and all that... then they were too big for that site... after I shrunk them...

 if you pull them , label them as number of days in and everything.. not that you really need to.. cause the order of the pics is so obvious.. but the short timeline is what is insane!!! 1 week on this at 4mg ed(solo...nothing with it..not even test!!!) did more than 1 month on tren a at 100+mg ed


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 13, 2012)

damn im ready to try this shit !!!!!!!!! overburdened your results sound freaking incredible. im thinking Pre contest for me,  this drugg would be perfect !!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 13, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> great, the one guy who won't post pic's,  pssst...
> 
> 
> hahaha just kidding, ill be following bro, what dose you letro dosing look like ED or Eod how much? curious cuz im getting a pretty bad flare up and last time I ran letro on cycle I swear I lost like 15 pounds and felt small think I dosed it too high



lol, the pic thing again. overB said he'll post his pics and trust me they're more dramatic then anything I could post up because I don't train for BB purposes. Consider my log as a report on what Im feeling or like a book, where it's up to your imagination...

I'm dosing my letro from 1.25-1.75mg(it's hard to know exactly with these rc). I hate letro, if it wasn't for the great test/mast I'm on, my libido would be zero.



overburdened said:


> HEY BRO.. ITS ALL GOOD.. I'll pull pics from my log and put em here.. brb...
> dammit, gotta be in url form.. give me a day chucky.. I'll throw a couple up here.. you really cant even believe what people say onn this stuff til you see pics and whatnot.. even vibrant called me out... and It was all good.. if i didnt research it IN DEPTH, i would have called bullshit on half the stuff people posted... and, the proof is in the pudding..
> 
> vibrant.. if you can pull my pics from my log to here, feel free.. I'm illiterate with that process. thats why my finals arent up yet.. I got them to the website and all that... then they were too big for that site... after I shrunk them...
> ...



I'll put up your pics up if it's ok with you, on the weekend when I have a little bit more time.


----------



## overburdened (Jul 13, 2012)

yeah, please do.. for some reason, I am having problems doing it... I swear I'm retarded when it comes to being able to put pics on the forums... 

BTW... inj is awesome!!! no pip.. and , holy hell! the euphoria is within 5-10 min, as well as hunger and heat!!!

gonna go hit gym.... I'll email you some more pics.,. so people can actually see past the first week in( which is where I ran out of room to pull to log without url... I'll do chest or arms and try to take pics tonight.. i frontloaded a little( a lot..lol)


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 13, 2012)

*day 7*

I received my supp order from TGB today. I ordered some prolactrone and axon(a new stim supp). took 1 cap of prolactrone with dinner. I will be increasing my test/mast doses from next week once I get some more gear in. Also, I got an order of more ptren from as2 a few days ago, and I should be set for a few years.

training today:

am: sports practice 2 1/2 hours. very intense today. was hot & humid today but I handled it well. looks like ptren is not having a negative impact on cardio at all.

pm: gym. legs(quads & glutes) felt really strong especially on leg press.



again I'm getting in a ton of clean cals in. with my appetite right now, it's starting to even become hard to eat completely clean. I believe the ptren would be awesome for a lean bulk.

I will be weighing myself on sunday to see where I'm at.

had a bit of a headache in the evening, not sure if it's cycle related. it looks like it's going to rain tomorrow and I sometimes get a headache before a heavy storm, probably the headache was due to that.


took my blood pressure this morning upon waking up. at first it was 145/100, I was like ? turns out due to my sleepiness, I secured the cuff improperly, after I fixed that, my bp was 120/80! looks like no bp issues from the ptren so far.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> yeah, please do.. for some reason, I am having problems doing it... I swear I'm retarded when it comes to being able to put pics on the forums...
> 
> BTW... inj is awesome!!! no pip.. and , holy hell! the euphoria is within 5-10 min, as well as hunger and heat!!!
> 
> gonna go hit gym.... I'll email you some more pics.,. so people can actually see past the first week in( which is where I ran out of room to pull to log without url... I'll do chest or arms and try to take pics tonight.. i frontloaded a little( a lot..lol)



You injected it? what recipe did you use just 20%bb 2%ba? what was the concentration? that sounds like it would be awesome.. slin pin 3mg preworkout. lol


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 14, 2012)

*day 8*

training: 

am: cardio for 750cals at the gym

pm: gym chest/shoulders/tri's


Diet: very low carb, maybe total of 30g of carbs.


gym workout was good even though I went very low carb. I went low carb today because I'm weighing myself in the morning tomorrow and I don't want any superficial weight.

ptren is going great. only sides right now is increased acne(which I don't really care about and it's not bad) and some slight lethargy. the lethargy isn't bad and it's more like I just want to sleep some more because the sleep on it is good. the lethargy completely goes away as soon as I do any type of training.

I think I might try increasing to 6mg sometime next week.


later guys, Im exhausted. tomorrows my day off, so


----------



## overburdened (Jul 15, 2012)

i'M GOING TO TRY TO POST PICS...


----------



## overburdened (Jul 15, 2012)

THIS IS RIGHT BEFORE TAKING PTREN


----------



## overburdened (Jul 15, 2012)

THIS IS 5 DAYS IN


----------



## overburdened (Jul 15, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> You injected it? what recipe did you use just 20%bb 2%ba? what was the concentration? that sounds like it would be awesome.. slin pin 3mg preworkout. lol


2/20%, 4MG/ML... you could get away with 1.5%/10% easily... still no pip... I will probably re-dose again today...
also, twice daily isn't necessary with inj... just like tne, it will stay in your body 24-48hrs....
 one 4-8mg dose daily is sufficient... I think it does change the effects slightly by using im administration... but it is too early to tell....


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 15, 2012)

damn overB, your a naturally just lean guy bro lol shits not fair. i bulk on 3000 cals you use 9000


----------



## overburdened (Jul 15, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> damn overB, your a naturally just lean guy bro lol shits not fair. i bulk on 3000 cals you use 9000


I could not eat how you do, bro.... I would freak the hell out!!!  I don't normally eat that much though, either... this stuff makes you hungry as hell!!!  You have a lot more self control with food than I do.... By far!!!!  there were too many times on this stuff that I straight up ate JUNK because I was busy, and did not have the time to prepare a meal....


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 15, 2012)

lmao i keep it strict bro  stay lean in the off season for the photo shoots haha im bulking now, 230 as of today but i am starting to hold major water. time to lean up some, hopefully with this new ptren i can drop some water and BF. with some dieting and cardio of course.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 15, 2012)

Weighed myself this morning with no food in my stomach and after yesterdays low carb day.

Weight: 196.

i'm leaner, got stronger, and cardio is better, all without adding a significant amount of weight. This is exactly what I want and am training for. So, currently very pleased with my cycle.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 16, 2012)

This is sounding better and better.  OverB, that is a lot of change in 5 days, curious how your joints will hold up to that much of a rapid change in body mass.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 16, 2012)

I looked at your log on I/J OverB but those pictures still shock the shit out of me! Idk like to know the answer to oufinny's question regarding your joints also?


----------



## jwa (Jul 17, 2012)

in for the ride


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 17, 2012)

*day 10*

***NOTE, this is yesterdays log entry. I was about to type it out but I started falling asleep.


I increased the ptren to 5mg split into 3x doses.

Diet was clean, low-mid carb day.


training: 

morning: sports practice with my coach. about two hours of drills, pretty high intensity.

afternoon: 22min run in a park, about 8min mile pace

evening: leg workout at the gym. was playing around foot positions on legpress and I found one that completely destroyed my quads and gave me a massive pump. I thought my quads were literally going to explode. I still felt the pump a few hours later.

did leg ext + leg press(quads,glutes), seated leg curl+ lying leg curl(hams), seated calf extensions + standing calf extensions with different toe positions(calfs), hip exercises(random shit, lol).


No new bad sides to report from the ptren or the test/mast.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 17, 2012)

damn, I was about to type out todays log entry but Im falling asleep again

I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 18, 2012)

*day 11*

*note* from yesterday.

training: 

morning run in the park for 15min and stretching

afternoon: I had a practice game yesterday because Im getting ready for a comp. 2:30 hours high intensity. It was brutally hot, around 105 and pretty humid. thought I was going to die but I held up well. performance was good.

pm: gym, chest/shoulders/tri's. workout was ok. I started and right away I knew that my strength was down because I didn't get enough time to recover and get enough nutrients into my muscles from the previous workout. So I changed up the workout to something similar to gvt. high reps, lower weights, a lot of sets. got a mild pump. workout was good considering.


Diet was med carb. It was pretty much low except I ate a chicken and pasta meal before my practice game.


sleeping well pretty much. Don't have trouble falling asleep and I haven't taken any sleep meds in awhile. which is good for me because when I train this hard, I usually need some help to fall asleep. having a lot of vivid dreams.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 18, 2012)

*day 12*

*lol finally caught up to log entries*

training:

afternoon: sports training with my coach. 1 1/2 hours. again it was brutally hot(what the fuck is up with this heat). usually train longer but coach said it wasn't worth it in this heat.

evening: gym. back/bi's. good workout tonight. had a good pump. A friend of mine who's a huge guy(5'11 240) commented to me "bro, you must be on something. your veins are popping out and are too big for someone your size. what are you taking?" I answered "hypothetically speaking, I may be on a test/mast cycle with a new compound called ptren" lol.


Diet:

was low carb again. 


I'm taking a day off tomorrow and Im doing a carb up/cheat day. I havent had one of those in a long time and it's time for me to enjoy eating some foods I like.

I have a competition this weekend, so no more training until except light stuff to keep my body ready. I will update a little less for a few days and normal training should resume right after my comp.


----------



## overburdened (Jul 20, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I looked at your log on I/J OverB but those pictures still shock the shit out of me! Idk like to know the answer to oufinny's question regarding your joints also?



I gained so much in three weeks I stopped for a bit to let my body get used to it... (there are a couple other reasons too, but I had already planned on cutting it short to let my body ajjust to the massive lean mass gain...
'
they are ok, but that is a LOT to gain in that short period of time


----------



## overburdened (Jul 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> ***NOTE, this is yesterdays log entry. I was about to type it out but I started falling asleep.
> 
> 
> I increased the ptren to 5mg split into 3x doses.
> ...


5 x 3... damn bro!!!!  keep us updated!!!


----------



## overburdened (Jul 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> ***NOTE, this is yesterdays log entry. I was about to type it out but I started falling asleep.
> 
> 
> I increased the ptren to 5mg split into 3x doses.
> ...


Is it almost like you can literally FEEL the fascia stretching to you too???  the pump and 'tearing/stretching' , to me, is like nothing I've felt before... it's absolutely insane!~!!


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 21, 2012)

overburdened said:


> 5 x 3... damn bro!!!!  keep us updated!!!



I think you misunderstood me. I'm not taking 15mg, i'm taking a total of 5mg per day split into 3 doses. I take 2mg morning, 1mg afternoon, 2mg evening before gym workout.

The reason i'm doing 3x a day dosing is I feel that the half life of the ptren is short and feels shorter than most other orals, so 3x gives more stable levels IMO. This is just by feel though, i'm not sure of the actual half life.



overburdened said:


> Is it almost like you can literally FEEL the fascia stretching to you too???  the pump and 'tearing/stretching' , to me, is like nothing I've felt before... it's absolutely insane!~!!



lol, the day after my quad workout, it felt like I slightly  pulled my quads. It was great.




today my comp starts in a few hours. I should have a few tough days ahead. I will update on how I feel during the comp with the ptren.

Also, the increased acne I had at the start is going away.


----------



## overburdened (Jul 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I'm not taking 15mg, i'm taking a total of 5mg per day split into 3 doses. I take 2mg morning, 1mg afternoon, 2mg evening before gym workout.
> 
> The reason i'm doing 3x a day dosing is I feel that the half life of the ptren is short and feels shorter than most other orals, so 3x gives more stable levels IMO. This is just by feel though, i'm not sure of the actual half life.
> 
> ...


Ok... I was a little concerned... 3 a day, even 4 is good dosing protocol.. though I think 3 is sufficient... half life is 6 hours...


----------



## overburdened (Jul 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I'm not taking 15mg, i'm taking a total of 5mg per day split into 3 doses. I take 2mg morning, 1mg afternoon, 2mg evening before gym workout.
> 
> The reason i'm doing 3x a day dosing is I feel that the half life of the ptren is short and feels shorter than most other orals, so 3x gives more stable levels IMO. This is just by feel though, i'm not sure of the actual half life.
> 
> ...


pm me on ij when you post after the comps.. I dont get on here much any more...I'm def interested!!!  also, check out the new log... got a guy doing  a comp on this(bb/fitness)


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 24, 2012)

So to get an idea of this compound, could we make like a little profile for it? 

Here is what im getting from all the posts. 

It non-estrogenic, with no progesterone activity or very little, lowers shbg more than just about anything else, burns fat greater than just about anything else, increases nitrogen retention, increases hunger, packs on lbm, binds very strong to your ar, is no where near as harsh on you liver as methly tren, and all at around 4mg/day. 

Did I miss anything? or get anything wrong? Im just trying to get a good idea of what this compound is/does.


----------



## overburdened (Jul 25, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> So to get an idea of this compound, could we make like a little profile for it?
> 
> Here is what im getting from all the posts.
> 
> ...


you got most of it.. looking at my labs(and I haven't seen this log in a bit, if vibrant has some labs, I would like to see if the same is true there...)I believe the nitrogen retention with this is EXTREMELY HIGH!!!!  my 'waste' chems in my blood dropped dramatically from this..(creatinine being the main one...  there is a lot behind the creatinine levels in the blood, and a certain measurement doesn't necessarily mean a certain thing is going on... you have to take into account what is happening with your body physically, along with those levels.. and MANY other factors...)
you missed energy(this is a MAJOR good side!!!)
euphoria(most people like this, me included.... it makes everything seem easier when you have a nice euphoric(almost a buzz) feeling, and you stay in a good mood all day!
drive!!!!  this stuff gives you a drive that is not like most aas that cross the blood/brain barrier.. and that give you a 'drive' ... this drive is totally different, and works when others have failed(to help keep youu motivated,  and keep you in the gym working out...)

anyone else wanna add to this, that has taken it?

also, I believe that, even though it doesn't exhibit much progestin effects or sides... by itself...  It GREATLY exacerbates any progestogenic activity of other aas!!!  this has been my experience(and it is severely limited.. it could have just caused a little 'puffiness' around the nipple... and nothing else...(I took one dose of npp.... let it clear, took one dose of tren...the tren was 'less severe' progestin sides than npp...but that also could have just been due to the fact that npp causes more swelling and edema than tren...


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry for lack of updates.

I finished my comp on monday and got back home yesterday.


Comp went pretty good. I felt my physical level was very good for the comp. It was very hot+humid but my body held up really well, some other guys had a few problems with the heat like cramping/dehydration/heat exhaustion but I was good. it was very tough mentally as well because I had to deal with a lot of rain delays, going back and forth from my hotel to the comp site. 

So comp went well until the end where I got unlucky. I was competing against some hometown favorites and the officiating was atrocious. I wanted to punch out some referees but whatever, I felt good and Im getting ready for another comp starting this weekend.


so after I came back yesterday, I hit the gym for a chest/shoulders/tri's workout. workout was great, had no loss of strength even though I usually do after a comp especially when its so hot.

today I worked out legs and got a great workout in again.


Diet was a bit all over the place during my comp, I'd probably say high protein like always but med-pretty high carbs.


The ptren kept me very lean, to be honest I think I lost some BF% during my comp without losing much size and with no strength loss.


unfortunately, I got a cold closer to the end of my comp. I pretty much only get colds at hotels now because of the A/Cs there. 

Due to my cold, I didn't take the ptren yesterday or today because I have a comp soon and I need to get rid of this cold. I have to take some cold meds and I never take any orals mild or not while I take cold/flu meds. 

So I've been on the ptren exactly 17 days before I paused it yesterday. Im really impressed with it. I havent decided yet if I'll restart my ptren run as soon my cold is gone but regardless if I restart it or not, I got a great feel for it and I have quite a bit of the ptren, so I'll be definitely experimenting with it a lot in the coming months. 

I will post in a few days, some of my thoughts on the ptren and some recommendations on cycles with it.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 25, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> So to get an idea of this compound, could we make like a little profile for it?
> 
> Here is what im getting from all the posts.
> 
> ...




*non-estrogenic*: yes, I'd say thats the case. I didn't have to increase my ai doses at all since I added the ptren into my test/mast cycle.

*progesterone activity or very little:* I'd say very little or none because the first week, I didn't take anything like caber and I don't really think its needed. I did add blr's prolactrone but I was using 1-2 caps a day. usually one and again I didn't think its needed but just to play it safe, have something on hand. but as overB said below it can increase progestrogenic activity of other aas, so be care in what you take with it.

*lowers shbg*: not sure but could be tested with some BW.

*burns fat: *yes, definitely burns fat

*Increases hunger: *yes, it does this very well. I have no problem eating pretty much any amount on it.

*LBM gain: *yes for sure

*Not harsh: *I haven't done BW on it but Im planning to sometime in the future. By my feel, its not harsh at all. I feel bad on harsh methylated compounds and I had none of this on it.

*Euphoric feeling: *like overB said below, you get a euphoric feeling when taking it. I think everybody that has taken ptren has reported the same thing

*Increased metabolism: *after taking it, I felt a slight rise in overall body temp. I think the increased metabolism on it directly ties into its fat burning and hunger increase.

*Great sleep:* I can honestly say that as soon as I started taking it, that my sleep improved. I feel asleep faster, sleep was deeper, vivid dreams sometimes, woke up feeling more refreshed even when I had less total sleep time than usual.




overburdened said:


> you got most of it.. looking at my labs(and I haven't seen this log in a bit, if vibrant has some labs, I would like to see if the same is true there...)I believe the nitrogen retention with this is EXTREMELY HIGH!!!!  my 'waste' chems in my blood dropped dramatically from this..(creatinine being the main one...  there is a lot behind the creatinine levels in the blood, and a certain measurement doesn't necessarily mean a certain thing is going on... you have to take into account what is happening with your body physically, along with those levels.. and MANY other factors...)
> you missed energy(this is a MAJOR good side!!!)
> euphoria(most people like this, me included.... it makes everything seem easier when you have a nice euphoric(almost a buzz) feeling, and you stay in a good mood all day!
> drive!!!!  this stuff gives you a drive that is not like most aas that cross the blood/brain barrier.. and that give you a 'drive' ... this drive is totally different, and works when others have failed(to help keep youu motivated,  and keep you in the gym working out...)
> ...


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm starting the ptren back up today

Just couldn't stay away because I liked it so much during my days on it.


----------



## overburdened (Jul 27, 2012)

Vibrant, I would have to say that you are one of the best people, at doing logs, that I've ever seen!!!!  I'm helping a guy get ready for a comp, using this stuff...  and, of course, It's going extraordinarily well!!!!!  
I think, with what you added to that list.. and your verifications of what you felt was similar to what I had stated... this has to be one of the most 'reliable' aas(what I mean by this... most aas have from slightly, to drastically differing results in different people.... this stuff does nearly the EXACT SAME thing to EVERY PERSON that has tried it!!!!)

these seem to be 'commons' among every single person that has tried it(and when I say 'intend', I mean... make a plan for that goal, and stick with it... it's an aas.. not a lifestyle.. you must make the lifestyle yourself... )

If you intend to bulk,(and it is easy to do so, since it increases hunger to the degree that it does), eat enough food... and train to bulk... you will gain A LOT of LBM!!!

if you intend to lose bf%(an I wasn't even intending to do that.. just bulk... but I did lose bf too... and quite a bit of it at that!!!!!) you WILL LOSE BF%!!!!

If you intend to 'get into shape'(cardiovascular/pulmonary), it is EXCELLENT for this!!!

If you intend to excell at sports(whatever level you may be at....) you will excel.. and heal!!!

this is one that I JUST noticed myself.... this was not postulated beforehand(other than that I figured it may help a small amt, due to massive drop in shbg and albumin(I do have bloodwork showing this btw, Vibrant.... It brought both to nearly ZERO,... they are between .1 and .3)I would have to look again for exact numbers... but this is not the ONLY way it is doing this... I am not totally sure, myself, how this is having the effect it is having... I will be paying close attn though.. and report back what my thoughts on this are....

This stuff, after taking it(and I did NO PCT(long story.. but I didn't want to skew lab tests on parathyroid.. etc)) I held onto all but 3lbs(for a while... don't know when I quit taking it.. a few days after I tried the inj form... I think I ran inj for 4-5 days(didn't seem nearly as effective.. but I wanted to try it..lol)  so, this was 2+ weeks ago...I had not worked out til SAT july 21(since a few days prior to stopping the ptren (oral), about 4 days prior to stopping the oral...i had only worked out 2, maybe 3 times, TOPS.....until july 21!).. the main reason was I felt like shit from this parathyroid issue.. and, on top of that, was working VERY long hours!(the ptren seemed to help lessen the symptoms DRAMATICALLY!! but I needed some labs done, so the issue can be delt with permanently(parathyroid removed), so I ceased EVERYTHING.. including peps(which I had run for the last part of the ptren).. after first labs for parathyroid were done.. a question regarding inj form of ptren was brought up .. I tried it(24mg 'frontload').. so hungry, and that dose had opposite effect on energy(made me tired).. but, so hungry I couldn't even work out(after I ate nearly every morsel of food before I went to the gym!!!!  I, then, ran the inj for about 4 days.. at 6-8mg ed... was decent(nothing compared to oral form though!!!!!  labs came back skewed due to vitamins I was still taking(that I didn't realize would skew them), so I had to wait for vit D clearance, then have redraw... so, I had gone with NOTHING for about 2 1/2 weeks... redraw...

this is the crazy part... on july 21, I was only down 3lbs(no pct) from when I ceased oral ptren!!!(after gaining over 24lbs lean mass!!!)... I made an effort to keep on track at the gym...monday, I worked out again... then on wed morning(by wed morning, I had filled most of the way back out... I had basically retained all the  mass and leannes from the ptren, but lost some of the 'fullness'.... I was 3lbs light jul 21, on monday(july 23) I was 1/2-1lb light.... basically all of the fullness back....

so, monday... I had to try a couple aas out(long story).. so, since all labs are drawn, I decided to go ahead and run a couple things(at far lower doses than I 'normally' would)... after all, I was just 'trying a couple before a guy used them for a show(I react VERY quickly to short esters, and can tell, from years upon years of use, if that is what is in them(what is supposed to be in them)......
so, monday, I took 150mg tren a(it had been sitting around a while.. and I think it was about 30% degraded.. so there was probably `100mg in it, not 150....)
                              100mg tne/ 60mg prop
                              20mg nolva
                              .25mg caber
                             12.5mg winny(oral)
as well, I started back on peps:
    200mcg ghrp2/100mcg cjc-1295(no DAC)  (twice daily)
    200mcg ipam/100cjc-1295(no DAC)  at bedtime

I continued the tren a at 75mg ed(so actually probably 50)
                        tne/prop at 100/60 ed
same on everything else daily(except caber is at .25 eod)

I am now 2lbs heavier than when I stopped the ptren oral.... and retained all the leanness(I am posting two pics... one is first shoulder workout since surgery(first 'real ' workout...) this was sat july 21.. the second was taken thursday morning(no pump.. just woken up)

http://foto.pk/images/postptzkz.jpg

http://foto.pk/images/july262012.jpg


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 28, 2012)

Damn great log this stuff looks insane.

Few questions.

Vibrant this is an oral correct? I noticed you posted a solution. Did you just get the powder and inject it then or did you just take it orally?

Overburdened- You were injecting this correct? Does this compound need to be IM or can you go subq with a slin pin?


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 28, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Damn great log this stuff looks insane.
> 
> Few questions.
> 
> ...



I took it orally and will continue to do so.

I believe overb did make into an injectable but if I'm not mistaken he said the oral way of taking it was better. Im sure he will chime in and he will answer your question.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 28, 2012)

**for yesterday**

I restarted the run of ptren at 6mg. 


morning: sports workout with my trainer. med intensity

afternoon: jogging in a park


I had some time before my evening gym workout, so I took a nap. WOW, my nap was great. I slept for about 1:15. didn't even feel myself fall asleep and had vivid dreams.

evening: gym chest/shoulders/tri's. I had a training partner, so I could go heavy. I started off with flat bench, and went pretty heavy and finished with a couple burnout sets. the pump I got in my chest was insane. later in the workout, I couldn't go heavy anymore because my chest/shoulders/tri's were just too pumped, had to lower the weights. my training partner even asked me "are you getting fatigued?", it was exactly the opposite. I felt like I wasn't tiring at all.

I even still felt my upper body being pumped a few hours later.

diet was good. appetite instantly went up from starting the ptren up again.

Didn't get enough time to sleep but I still woke up pretty refreshed.


----------



## overburdened (Jul 29, 2012)

I used it both IM and Orally... the oral administration was FAR more effective!!!  but the IM was more convenient... not enough so to make up for the difference in effectiveness whatsoever though


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 29, 2012)

Vibrant, are you planning on bw during this cycle? 

This sounds awesome, I cant wait to run it.  I'm thinking in about 4 weeks,


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 29, 2012)

So is this only being offered by pm'ing AS2?  Im gearing up for a fall run and would love to try it out.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 29, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> Vibrant, are you planning on bw during this cycle?
> 
> This sounds awesome, I cant wait to run it.  I'm thinking in about 4 weeks,



I might get some bw this week but not sure. I have a comp so Im not sure if I'll be able to squeeze it in. If I do, I'll post up the results.



AugustWest said:


> So is this only being offered by pm'ing AS2?  Im gearing up for a fall run and would love to try it out.



its up on his site under propionyltrenbolone.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweet thx brother. So since this isnt liver damaging does that mean we can take it longer than the normal 4 week frontload?


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 31, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Sweet thx brother. So since this isnt liver damaging does that mean we can take it longer than the normal 4 week frontload?



I'd still stick to about 4-5 weeks but I'll be trying to get some BW soon, so that might give a better picture.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 31, 2012)

I had my comp start yesterday. so it will be some tough days this week. I'm still at 6mg per day. I have added my peps back in a few days ago.

Im literally eating so much off the ptren/peps that it's almost like Im eating for a bulk. last two nights I would have dinner and I would pin my peps before sleep like I normally do. I got so hungry that along with my usual casein shake, I would eat everything in sight. I decided to add up how much protein I got in the 2nd dinner(lol), I got 90grams of protein and probably at least the same amount of carbs. 

I have been eating A LOT but surprisingly, Im still not gaining any BF% thanks to the ptren.


Sleep has been great.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 31, 2012)

Man Im gettin excited ^^^

Yea man I def would be interested to see some labs on this. Post em up if you can when you get them done.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 31, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Man Im gettin excited ^^^
> 
> Yea man I def would be interested to see some labs on this. Post em up if you can when you get them done.



I will.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 1, 2012)

ok small update.

Im still in my comp so no gym training for now. competing well and eating a ton of food.

yesterday night before bed I noticed something that I've never had before. Right before bed I noticed that my ankles were swollen. This is due to the peps but whats weird is I have been running peps for a long time now and I've never had that happen. Im going to think on what the possible cause may be and why this hasn't happened to me before and I'll also talk to overB about this because he had something similar happen a few weeks ago while he was using peps.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 1, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> extremely clean lately. have had no cheat meals in the last few weeks. Carb cycling.
> 
> 4,000-6,000 calories



Cutting, maintenance or bulking?


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> ok small update.
> 
> Im still in my comp so no gym training for now. competing well and eating a ton of food.
> 
> yesterday night before bed I noticed something that I've never had before. Right before bed I noticed that my ankles were swollen. This is due to the peps but whats weird is I have been running peps for a long time now and I've never had that happen. Im going to think on what the possible cause may be and why this hasn't happened to me before and I'll also talk to overB about this because he had something similar happen a few weeks ago while he was using peps.



Interesting. You think this may be, because Tren boosts IGF production in and of itself, therefore putting you at a much higher IGF level than you would be at with just the peps?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good luck with your cycle VIB!!!


----------



## overburdened (Aug 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> ok small update.
> 
> Im still in my comp so no gym training for now. competing well and eating a ton of food.
> 
> yesterday night before bed I noticed something that I've never had before. Right before bed I noticed that my ankles were swollen. This is due to the peps but whats weird is I have been running peps for a long time now and I've never had that happen. Im going to think on what the possible cause may be and why this hasn't happened to me before and I'll also talk to overB about this because he had something similar happen a few weeks ago while he was using peps.


I think the ptren exponentiates the effect of the peps(I have done higher doses of peps since, just to see if I could replicate that... even at 300mcg of ghrp2 with 300mcg of ipam, and 100cjc(all at once), it hasn't done that... I think the ptren made them release WAY MORE hgh!!!


----------



## overburdened (Aug 5, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> So is this only being offered by pm'ing AS2?  Im gearing up for a fall run and would love to try it out.


go to his site.. his banner is/was on here


----------



## overburdened (Aug 5, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Sweet thx brother. So since this isnt liver damaging does that mean we can take it longer than the normal 4 week frontload?


you can... but if you are eating enough... you wont need to at all!!!  I pulled it at 3 weeks in so my body could get used to the MASSIVE lean mass gain(24+lbs)... I have my post labs back ... I can post them up.. but I can tell you that all three liver enzymes are within normal range!  I'll post them in a bit, just so everyone can see.. and I can pull 'pre' labs over to this site too...


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 5, 2012)

That is ridiculous


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 5, 2012)

overburdened said:


> you can... but if you are eating enough... you wont need to at all!!!  I pulled it at 3 weeks in so my body could get used to the MASSIVE lean mass gain(24+lbs)... I have my post labs back ... I can post them up.. but I can tell you that all three liver enzymes are within normal range!  I'll post them in a bit, just so everyone can see.. and I can pull 'pre' labs over to this site too...



In addition to those 24lbs you also dropped what, 5-6% BF I think it was? Idk, I read your log on I/J as soon as Vibrant turned me onto it which was a few weeks ago. I can wait to get this shit man!!!


----------



## overburdened (Aug 7, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> In addition to those 24lbs you also dropped what, 5-6% BF I think it was? Idk, I read your log on I/J as soon as Vibrant turned me onto it which was a few weeks ago. I can wait to get this shit man!!!


I'm gonna call it 3%, just to be conservative.. it was close to 4.5%


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 7, 2012)

guys sorry for the lack of updates, I had a very tough competition and by the time I would get home, I would be just too exhausted to go online. I competed well, the ptren is really great. eating was a bit too high in carbs but I had to because of the comp. Im actually starting another comp tomorrow, so Im going pretty hard lol.

I went in for bloodwork yesterday and I have the results back, I will post them tomorrow. All I'll say for now is that they're good imo.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 7, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Cutting, maintenance or bulking?



can't accurately answer that question because it depends on my training day or comp day. for example, a light-med day, 4k is probably maintenace.

during one of my harder days 4k would just be enough to cut, 5-6k maybe maintenance/lean bulk.

my calorie needs vary around a lot.

I never flat out bulk, I only do lean gains, can't gain too much weight let alone BF% because it won't be good for my sport.



overburdened said:


> I think the ptren exponentiates the effect of the peps(I have done higher doses of peps since, just to see if I could replicate that... even at 300mcg of ghrp2 with 300mcg of ipam, and 100cjc(all at once), it hasn't done that... I think the ptren made them release WAY MORE hgh!!!



I've had some time to think on it and my theory is different than yours. I don't think it enhances the peps themselves but since these peps release gh, I think the ptren makes the gh in the body more effective. because the normal effects I get from the peps were the same with or without the ptren but since the water retention is commonly seen with high doses of hgh, I am thinking that the ptren maybe increased the sensitivity to gh or something like that. What do you think overB?


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 9, 2012)

ok, as promised here is my bloodwork on the ptren:













this is pretty amazing. my liver values are pretty much in range. ptren looks to be very easy on the liver, I had worse values just from a few days of nsaids. 

Yesterday, I started running var at 80mg. What I actually think I'll do is run the var @60mg but add 2mg ed of the ptren. I think ptren+var may have some awesome synergy.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow that is awesome. How many days were you on it before the labs again?    

and AST is liver right so what 1 of 5 liver tests was high but barely...am I reading that correctly?

and man  Ptren / Var does sound a very nice oral combo and should apparently be very easy on the liver. Great stuff!!!

P.S.  you should post these on AS2's section of IJ, they would love to see this news!!!


----------



## overburdened (Aug 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> can't accurately answer that question because it depends on my training day or comp day. for example, a light-med day, 4k is probably maintenace.
> 
> during one of my harder days 4k would just be enough to cut, 5-6k maybe maintenance/lean bulk.
> 
> ...


I think you are probably right... I would like to run them and get a hgh and igf levels labs done... that would probably be interesting!


----------



## overburdened (Aug 12, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Wow that is awesome. How many days were you on it before the labs again?
> 
> and AST is liver right so what 1 of 5 liver tests was high but barely...am I reading that correctly?
> 
> ...


yes, alt is liver, as is ast, alkaline phosphatase, and  bilirubin, though the alkaline phosphatase and bilirubin are 'crossover' between liver and gallbladder

these are GREAT looking labs... mine(liver enzymes) were all in range after using ptren for two weeks...  so, vibrant's is pretty close in line with where mine were also... the ptren seems almost completely benign to liver values....


----------



## nda246 (Aug 14, 2012)

Vibrant, I see blood work was done after just 10 days of taking the propionyltrenbolone?  Do you know of anyone who has used it on longer cycles with similarly good blood work?

Im ordering test e and was going to stack with tren e, Im now thinking of ordering propionyltrenbolone instead of the tren e.  What are your thoughts?  Test e for 16wk and pulse propionyltrenbolone in 2-4 week intervals, maybe longer?


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 14, 2012)

nda246 said:


> Vibrant, I see blood work was done after just 10 days of taking the propionyltrenbolone?  Do you know of anyone who has used it on longer cycles with similarly good blood work?
> 
> Im ordering test e and was going to stack with tren e, Im now thinking of ordering propionyltrenbolone instead of the tren e.  What are your thoughts?  Test e for 16wk and pulse propionyltrenbolone in 2-4 week intervals, maybe longer?



actually, I was on the ptren for 17 days, took 3 days off due to a cold and then 11 more days on it. so basically I was on it for 4weeks when I got bloodwork. I think overB has gotten bw and it was good as well. 

I don't think you need to pulse it, I'm still on it and I think I'll be on it for a while. I've come to consider ptren as sort of a helper steroid because it has been very easy on my body. 

Give me your stats, cycle history, cycle goals, what you plan on the cycle looking like, and I'll give you some suggestions and recommendations.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I don't think you need to pulse it, I'm still on it and I think I'll be on it for a while. I've come to consider ptren as sort of a helper steroid because it has been very easy on my body.



I should clarify what I meant by helper steroid, ptren makes other compounds you're taking more effective, so imo its a very good addition to most cycles. 

After I get back from the gym tonight, I'll do an update on how my last week or so has been.


----------



## nda246 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im 30, 195lbs at ~10%bf.  Ive been cycling on and off for 7 years (maybe 10 cycles or so) and the last 4 or five cycles have been 750 test e and 500 tren e per week for 10 weeks each.  This cycle I was thinking of doing higher dose of test (750-1000mg/week) for 16 weeks and run 3wks on 3 wks off 3 wks on propionyltrenbolone for the 16 weeks.  The reson for 16 weeks is I will be heading on vacation right after for 7 days.  I will start PCT 1 week after I get back from my trip (2 weeks after last inject).

At my weight I was thinking 6mg per day?  Should I do 2mg 3x/day or 3mg 2x/day or do you think it matters as I dont know what the half life is?

Also I am in recovery so I will be making an alcohol free oral solution.  I was going to disolve in BA/BB and suspend in oil at 4mg/ml.  Could I use BA/BB and glycerin instead of oil?


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 16, 2012)

^^It shouldn't be weight dependent at all. 

Since this is the only place talking about ptren, and kind of the place to ask questions about it. Ill post my upcoming cycle involving it. But I don't want to take away from vibrants log.. 

I am going to start this on the 20th. I will be giving shot high intensity cycles a try. Its basically 8 weeks on and 4 weeks cruise. It will be 50 days long for the sake of simplicity.

Day 1-50 test p 70mg/day
Day 1-50 mast p 100mg/day
Day 1-20 ptren 4mg/day
Day 30-50 4-6mg/day
ai is letro run at .125 or .25 mg/day most likely at .125

The last 20 days is depending on how i react the first 20. I will basically be trying to gain as much lean mass as possible. Eating as much as possible as clean as possible. From what ive been reading about this compound, from vib and ovrb this should hopefully be an awesome run.


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 16, 2012)

And my cruise dose is 150mg/wk test e. that i will run throughout.


----------



## nda246 (Aug 17, 2012)

Cottonmouth, other than cycle history/experience, doses are largely dependant on size and weight.  A larger person has a greater amount of blood volume and requires a higher dose of medication to get the same blood hormone concentration as a person with a lower blood volume.  

All of the studies I have seen with ptren used roughly .08mg/kg body weight.  However, these studies were conducted on horses and as there are no studies conducted on humans I am going to start with .065mg/kg body weight and titrate my dose from there based on lab work, results, and any perceived side effects.  I can judge the majority of these side effects subjectively with the exception of liver values. 

 Because there is little human data, I want some baseline numbers as to the magnitude of increase in liver values at various time points throughout a cycle to try and determine the effect of ptren on the liver.  During my cycle I will be getting blood work every 3 weeks which is only feesable because my wife works for labcorp.  Over the course of 16 weeks I will have 6 tests done to monitor any changes in my liver values 

I will be looking at changes:    
      A) Over the course of the entire 16 week cycle
         B) Over the course of each individual 3 week ptren wave
         C) Indicating the liver's ability to recover between each individual 3 week ptren wave

If anyone else has any suggestions to improve the data we can gather I would love to hear them.

I am trying to go about this as methodicly as possible in order to eliminate as many variables as possible.   If you would like me to start my own thread I will but I thought it would be nice to have all this great ptren information in one place.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 17, 2012)

nda246 said:


> Im 30, 195lbs at ~10%bf.  Ive been cycling on and off for 7 years (maybe 10 cycles or so) and the last 4 or five cycles have been 750 test e and 500 tren e per week for 10 weeks each.  This cycle I was thinking of doing higher dose of test (750-1000mg/week) for 16 weeks and run 3wks on 3 wks off 3 wks on propionyltrenbolone for the 16 weeks.  The reson for 16 weeks is I will be heading on vacation right after for 7 days.  I will start PCT 1 week after I get back from my trip (2 weeks after last inject).
> 
> At my weight I was thinking 6mg per day?  Should I do 2mg 3x/day or 3mg 2x/day or do you think it matters as I dont know what the half life is?
> 
> Also I am in recovery so I will be making an alcohol free oral solution.  I was going to disolve in BA/BB and suspend in oil at 4mg/ml.  Could I use BA/BB and glycerin instead of oil?



What would be the goals of this cycle? Seeing as you have quite a few cycles under your belt, I think you can add another compound into your cycle. If you're set on a 16 week cycle and looking for lean gains, then EQ might be a good addition. just watch the RBC and BP.

6mg is what most of us are thinking is the optimal dose. By my feel the half life is somewhat short and if I'm not mistaken overB has said its around 6 hours, so I would do 2mg 3x but 3mg 2x would be ok as well.

I'm not a brewer, so I cant answer your Q about how to make an alcohol free solution. 




cottonmouth said:


> ^^It shouldn't be weight dependent at all.
> 
> Since this is the only place talking about ptren, and kind of the place to ask questions about it. Ill post my upcoming cycle involving it. But I don't want to take away from vibrants log..
> 
> ...



Feel free to post here in my log because it will give guys planning to run ptren in the future more info in one place.

Cycle looks good bro. you could actually for the last 4 weeks, keep the ptren at 4mg but add var or tbol at a lower dose than what you would run them by themselves. for example var at 50-60mg instead of 80-100mg. I know what some might say that 2 orals is too much but because I feel the ptren is light on the body and makes other compounds better, it will give some very nice results.

I've come to consider the ptren as almost like proviron. they both make other compounds better but unlike proviron, ptren itself gives very good results.


----------



## nda246 (Aug 17, 2012)

Now I tend to focus primarily on strength and increasing my total.  Size generaly accompanies strength gains to some degree but body composition and size are no longer my main objective.  I thought about adding another compound but since I have no experience with ptren and I want to see how it affects me by itself (with the exception of test) if I have other compounds in my system it becomes too difficult to figure out what caused what result when I manipulate dosing protocols.

If you have any suggestions I all ears!


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Feel free to post here in my log because it will give guys planning to run ptren in the future more info in one place.
> 
> Cycle looks good bro. you could actually for the last 4 weeks, keep the ptren at 4mg but add var or tbol at a lower dose than what you would run them by themselves. for example var at 50-60mg instead of 80-100mg. I know what some might say that 2 orals is too much but because I feel the ptren is light on the body and makes other compounds better, it will give some very nice results.
> 
> I've come to consider the ptren as almost like proviron. they both make other compounds better but unlike proviron, ptren itself gives very good results.




Ya that would be a good idea. I might try and run mestanolone, even though it is methylated. 4 weeks is on the shorter end so it shouldn't be that bad.  But i do have var, tbol, and dbol on hand. 

Im excited to run it, only a couple of days now ..


----------



## overburdened (Aug 19, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> ^^It shouldn't be weight dependent at all.
> 
> Since this is the only place talking about ptren, and kind of the place to ask questions about it. Ill post my upcoming cycle involving it. But I don't want to take away from vibrants log..
> 
> ...


This should be REALLY good... I would personally raise the test p to 100mg ed, but thats just me... you should get awesome results from this!!!


----------



## overburdened (Aug 19, 2012)

nda246 said:


> Cottonmouth, other than cycle history/experience, doses are largely dependant on size and weight.  A larger person has a greater amount of blood volume and requires a higher dose of medication to get the same blood hormone concentration as a person with a lower blood volume.
> 
> All of the studies I have seen with ptren used roughly .08mg/kg body weight.  However, these studies were conducted on horses and as there are no studies conducted on humans I am going to start with .065mg/kg body weight and titrate my dose from there based on lab work, results, and any perceived side effects.  I can judge the majority of these side effects subjectively with the exception of liver values.
> 
> ...


sounds like you have a good plan bro... you are doing this very intelligently... keep us posted.. I answered your question on an oral solution on the other board.... I can get back to you on it tomorrow... over there...


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 19, 2012)

*big update*

Haven't updated whats going on with me in a while. 

Last saturday, I finished my competition. I did very well. performance was great. I was very pleased with how I did and how my body held. Had some very tough days. My diet was high carb to give me more energy, and I think I gained a little bit of fat from that. I get good energy from high carbs but I always gain some fat from it even though I take in carbs from high quality sources. I'll have to investigate a little to see why that could be. Since the comp, with my usual diet, I think I've dropped that fat.


Sunday took a day off, I needed it lol.


Monday, back to normal training and diet. leg workout at the gym, calfs and hamstrings. took it a bit light to get back into things,

tuesday, had a vial of Labpe's Myostatin HMP that I reconned and pinned shoulders before my workout. Pump was great and strength was much better than I expected. It usually takes me a few workouts after a long comp to get back into things but it felt like it was a normal workout during my normal training schedule.


Wednesday, I stopped the var/ptren. I was planning to run it a little longer along with the ptren but I found out that I have a few important comps in September. Originally, I planned to finish my cycle at the end of the month and try to get trt but I will extend my cycle to the end of september. I'm currently on 600mg gdl test e/500mg gdl mast p. I will continue that as sort of cruise dose until the beginning of my comps in september, and then ramp up doses a little and throw the var/ptren back in.

Finished the vial of Labpe's Myostatin HMP by pinning quads before my workout. workout was legs. massive pump in quads. machine leg press was awesome, felt like I was almost pulling the muscle with each set. Even the next few days, I had some soreness/muscle pulled feeling in my quads but it felt great.


Thursday, back/bi's workout. 


Friday, off.


Saturday, chest/shoulders/tris workout. Workout was unbelievable. I broke a pr on flat bench, which I never expected to do this late into my cycle. I think it was due to Labpe's Myostatin HMP and the ptren. IMO, anybody that has the money and is doing long cycles should add myo hmp into their cycles. Its great stuff, I'll have some pics on a experiment that labpe has done on myo hmp which are very interesting.


Today, legs workout. Went very well. did a lot of stuff, machine leg presses, squats, walking lunges, leg extensions, few exercises for hips.


Diet was good this last week. high protein, low-med carb cycling, high in healthy fats. went thru a couple tubs of peanut and almond butter.

training wise was good as well. In addition to the gym training, did a lot of HIIT cardio and sport training.


I've ordered some GW-501516 because I've read it can increase endurance and fatloss. will be adding that in as soon as I get.


well now that everything is pretty much up to date, I'm off to catch some Z's.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been sort of cruising on test/mast for the last couple of weeks. I have some important out of country comps in about two weeks, so I'm adding some things back in and when I get back, I'll drop the orals and lower the test to a normal cruise dose. Once I make an appointment with an endo, I'll come off long enough to try to get prescribed trt. After that I'll cruise for some time and I have pretty badass blast planned. 

I have some time before my comps and I'm training super hard, and using some "supps", lol. here is my protocol for the next days(started yesterday) :


*Supp Protocol**:

*gdl labs test e @ 600mg per week
gdl labs mast p @ 450mg per week

Morning upon wake-up:

Labpe hgh frag 176-191 @ 500mcg
Labpe cjc 1295 w/o dac @ 150mcg
Labpe ghrp2 @ 200mcg

gw-501516 @ 10mg

mid-morning

as2 var @ 40mg
as2 ptren @ 2mg

evening before gym wo

as2 var @ 40mg
as2 ptren @ 2mg

pre bed

letro @ 1.25mg

Labpe cjc 1295 w/o dac @ 150mcg
Labpe ghrp2 @ 250mcg


ton of support supps as usual

*training plan:

*morning upon waking up, after pinning peps and a energy drink: fasted cardio, running in a park at ~7min mile pace for 25min

after breakfest, sports training

evening, gym workout.

gym schedule:

tues: back/bi's
wed(today) : legs
thurs: chest/shoulders/tri's
fri: legs
sat: off
sun-wed: havent decided order of workouts
thurs: off and leaving for comp


*Diet:

*I will be carb cycling but total cals will be very high.


----------



## GT 500 (Sep 1, 2012)

what is the real name of or chemical name
Propionyltrenbolone
or allyl trenbolone 
cuse i searched and could not fined any info in medical literature on  Propionyltrenbolone


----------



## kogen (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome log


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

lol


----------



## js1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha


----------

